# Removal of 'Caution Hot Surface' warning stickers.



## John T (Dec 4, 2014)

I've just received some of the above from Orphan Espresso for my La Pavoni. I note their warning re care in affixing the stickers, inferring some degree of difficulty in subsequent removal.

i don't really need them and bought them mainly out of curiosity! I don't really want to affix them and then run the risk of defacing my machine should I decide to remove them.

Has anyone had experience of their removal - is the job that difficult?!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

John T said:


> I've just received some of the above from Orphan Espresso for my La Pavoni. I note their warning re care in affixing the stickers, inferring some degree of difficulty in subsequent removal.
> 
> i don't really need them and bought them mainly out of curiosity! I don't really want to affix them and then run the risk of defacing my machine should I decide to remove them.
> 
> Has anyone had experience of their removal - is the job that difficult?!


on a very hot surface can be a PITA. When testing reviewing any E61 machine with a sticker...I always remove it, because i think I'm doing the subsequent owner a real favour. They stick really hard, eventually turn dark and damage the chrome beneath them if left long enough.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

If you find the glue used won't come off with soapy water, try Isopropyl Alcohol and if not that then get a small bottle of Acetone from the chemist... BUT Keep Acetone away from any paint or polished surface. Metal or chrome good, Plastics and Paint BAD


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Or there's goo gone sticky stuff remover which can be useful for getting stubborn glue residue off (but I have not tried it on surfaces that are repeatedly heated to that temperature).


----------



## John T (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks for all the helpful replies.

I don't think I'm going to risk it and the stickers will will be consigned to the "items I needn't have bought" category!!!


----------

